# [User des Jahres] Wahl 2015



## rostiger Nagel (18 Dezember 2015)

Nach der Nominierung, können wir nun mit der Wahl *USER DES JAHRES 2015* beginnen.

Wie im jeden Jahr wird dieses über eine Umfrage ermittelt, zu Wahl stehen die 10 User die in der
Nominierung die meisten Stimmen bekommen haben. Es kann nur eine Stimme abgegeben werden,
die Umfrage ist Öffentlich. 

Ich habe in den letzten Jahren beobachtet, das es verständlicher Weise über den Feiertagen etwas
ruhig im Forum ist, darum lassen wir die Umfrage etwas länger auf, somit die Möglichkeit besteht 
das jeder seine Stimme abgeben kann.

Ich würde sagen das wir beginnen mit der Wahl, viel Spaß ... !


----------



## Lipperlandstern (28 Dezember 2015)

feiner Dreikampf


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Januar 2016)

So wenn wir jetzt alle wieder an Board sind, bis auf die katholischen Südländer,
bitte ich um euere Stimme.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 Januar 2016)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> So wenn wir jetzt alle wieder an Board sind, bis auf die katholischen Südländer,
> bitte ich um euere Stimme.



... hier im wilden Süden dauert es noch bis 
Montag, 11. Januar, bis wir wieder alle 
ansprechbar sind – unabhängig von der 
Religionszugehörigkeit.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Januar 2016)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> ... hier im wilden Süden dauert es noch bis
> Montag, 11. Januar, bis wir wieder alle
> ansprechbar sind – unabhängig von der
> Religionszugehörigkeit.



ja die wilden Horden aus dem Südländern sind zur Zeit wieder Thema der Nachrichten.
... oder ward ihr garnicht gemeint?


----------



## zako (5 Januar 2016)

... und dann gibt's je nach Region noch den Brauch des "Stärk antrinken"


----------



## UniMog (5 Januar 2016)

Dann mal hier die Erkärung zu dem Brauch ..... Kannte ich auch noch nicht

*Stärk‘ antrinken am 6. Januar*

Das Stärk’ antrinken ist ein alter Brauch zu Beginn des neuen Jahres. Er findet am Vorabend des 6. Januar statt, der bis 1691 den Beginn des neuen Jahres markierte. Früher feierte man an diesem Tag das Neujahresfest, deshalb heißt es in Franken heute noch Großneujahr, Hochneujahr oder "Öberschder". Da der Franke an sich in seinen Traditionen verwurzelt ist und er gerne Bier trinkt, wappnet er sich gegen alles Unheil des neuen Jahres, indem man sich in geselliger Runde Kraft und Gesundheit, im Volksmund „Stärk“, antrinkt.

Damit die "_Stärke"_ auch ein ganzes Jahr vorhält, sollte er für jeden Monat des Jahres ein Seidla vom Bock trinken. Diese Gepflogenheit ist aus dem vorchristlichen Brauchtum der zwölf Raunächte entstanden, der Zeit "_zwischen den Jahren_", in der Geister und Dämonen ihr Unwesen treiben. Durch Lärm, Ausräuchern und mit "_Stärk"_ sollten diese vertrieben werden.

Verbreitet ist der Brauch vor allem in Oberfranken und den angrenzenden Regionen. _Stärk’_ oder "_Stärke_" steht dabei für Kraft und Gesundheit. 




Dann mal Prost........


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Januar 2016)

Ich möchte noch einmal um eure Stimmabgabe bitten,
es darf gerne mal 100 und mehr Teilnehmer sein.


----------



## hucki (11 Januar 2016)

@RN,

genau, lass die Stimmabgabe ruhig noch etwas laufen.
Bin nämlich grad auf Messe in Nürnberg und solange rück ich die Murmel eh' nicht raus.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Januar 2016)

... Hochschieb ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Januar 2016)

... endspurt ...
macht die Wahl spannend.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Januar 2016)

es können noch Stimmen abgegeben werden, die wahl wird heute, erst um 21:31 Uhr geschlossen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Januar 2016)

Die Wahl ist geschlossen, Herzlichen Glückwunsch Harald (PN/DP). 
Im diesen Jahr war es mal ein etwas anderes Bild, der zweite und 
dritte Platz ist hochverdient an Thomas und Dieter (Blockmove) gegangen.

Aber auch alle anderen tragen dazu bei, das sich dieses Forum durch eine
hohe Qualität auszeichnet, bitte weiter so.  

Vielen Dank an alle die abgestimmt und die Wahl verfolgt haben. Mit eurer Stimme
sprecht ihr den Nominierten und aufgestellten ein großes Lob und Dank aus.


----------



## hucki (19 Januar 2016)

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch Harald!
*
Da geht er also wieder zurück zu seinem wahren Meister. 

Ist wirklich eine starke Leistung, über Jahre hinweg solch stets kompetente Hilfe auf höhstem Niveau zu leisten!


 

 

 

 







Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn es vlt. dieses Jahr mit einer persönlichen Übergabe des Pokals klappen sollte.



*Glückwunsch auch an alle Plazierten!*
Es macht immer Freude, Eure Beiträge zu lesen. Ganz abgesehen von dem, was man dabei lernt. Ich hätte Euch den Pokal sehr sehr vergönnt.


 

 





PS: Wenn ich die Wahlbeteiligung dieses Jahr sehe, habe ich doch etwas davon profitiert, dass die Berufsprogrammierer bei Beendigung der Umfrage letzes Jahr noch im Urlaub waren. Und natürlich das Harald pausiert hat!


----------



## PN/DP (19 Januar 2016)

*Danke!*

Vielen, vielen Dank an alle, die mir bei dieser Wahl "User des Jahres 2015" ihre Stimme gegeben haben!
Ich fühle mich sehr geehrt, daß ich die meisten Stimmen erhalten habe. 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Thomas und Dieter (Blockmove) als zweite und dritte Sieger.

Vielen Dank an Helmut für die fleißige Moderation der Nominierung sowie der Wahl. Vielen Dank an alle die sich an der Wahl beteiligt haben.

Harald


----------



## Blockmove (19 Januar 2016)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Vielen, vielen Dank an alle, die mir bei dieser Wahl "User des Jahres 2015" ihre Stimme gegeben haben!
> Ich fühle mich sehr geehrt, daß ich die meisten Stimmen erhalten habe.



DU hast es mehr als verdient!
Lass dir Gratulieren und dich Beglückwünschen!

Ich bedanke mich auch bei allen, die mir ihre Stimme gegeben haben.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## borromeus (19 Januar 2016)

Der "primus inter pares" hat das Rennen gemacht.
Ich hoffe, das verstehen alle.

Gratulation und Danke zu Deinen tollen Beiträgen.

Danke auch allen anderen Nominierten zu ihren wertvollen Beiträgen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 Januar 2016)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Harald. Ein verdienter Sieger  .... auch wenn ich dich nicht gewählt habe


----------



## spirit (20 Januar 2016)

... natürlich auch von mir *herzlichen Glückwunsch* Harald und auch lieben Dank an alle anderen Helferlein!  :s12:


----------



## hucki (20 Januar 2016)

Aus aktuellem Anlass eine Unterhaltung vom letzten Jahr:


PN/DP schrieb:


> vierlagig schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @harald: ist auf dem Sockel vom Pokal eigentlich noch Platz?
> ...


Die Idee vom Harald find' ich gar nicht so verkehrt.
Bin am Überlegen, ob es nicht sinnvoll wäre, meinen Namen (und zukünftige andere als Harald) auf die noch freie dritte Seite zu verschieben und die Mittelseite neu oben mit dem Namen unseres Rekordchampions und darunter den nunmehr schon 4 Jahreszahlen zu verzieren. Auf Grund seiner vielfältigen Kompetenz wird er m.M.n. ja auch in Zukunft immer ein heißer Anwärter auf diesen Titel sein und so wäre dort einiges an Platz für ihn.

Was haltet ihr davon? 
(Harald mal außen vor, da ich weiß, dass ihm diese Aufmerksamkeit eher unangenehm ist. )


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Januar 2016)

Ich finde wir sollten ihn so lassen wie er ist, es ist ja schon eine Art Kulturstück und steht somit unter Denkmalschutz.

Wenn dann der Pokal irgendwann voll ist, wird der, der den Pokal weiterreicht, einen Polierten Messingklotz  unter den
alten Sockel anfertigen müssen und diesen unter den alten Sockel schrauben. So wird der Pokal alle 12 Jahre größer.


----------



## Tommi (20 Januar 2016)

Harald, Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur erneuten Wahl.
Thomas, Dieter und allen anderen Nominierten ebenfalls
für die Platzierung.

83 Teilnehmer an der Abstimmung ist locker repräsentativ. 

Bring den Pokal mal zum NRW-Stammtisch mit.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## PN/DP (20 Januar 2016)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich finde wir sollten ihn so lassen wie er ist, es ist ja schon eine Art Kulturstück und steht somit unter Denkmalschutz.
> 
> Wenn dann der Pokal irgendwann voll ist, wird der, der den Pokal weiterreicht, einen Polierten Messingklotz  unter den
> alten Sockel anfertigen müssen und diesen unter den alten Sockel schrauben. So wird der Pokal alle 12 Jahre größer.


Gute Idee - da bin ich dafür.




Tommi schrieb:


> Bring den Pokal mal zum NRW-Stammtisch mit.


Gerne, wenn mich jemand dran erinnert... 
PS: Ich hab's mir mal in meinen Kalender eingetragen.

Harald


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Januar 2016)

Ich bin übrigens dafür die Wahl geheimzuhalten. Das erhöht die Spannung und wenn ich sehe das mein Kanidat am 2. Tag schon zurückliegt wähle ich ihn nicht...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Januar 2016)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich bin übrigens dafür die Wahl geheimzuhalten. Das erhöht die Spannung und wenn ich sehe das mein Kanidat am 2. Tag schon zurückliegt wähle ich ihn nicht...



Dann kann das aber nicht über eine Umfrage gemacht werden.


----------



## hucki (1 Februar 2016)

Harald eröffnet jetzt den Reigen auf der letzten Seite:






Anderthalb Wochen Schonfrist hat er noch in meinem Regal.
Wird mir eine Freude sein, ihn dann an Harald persönlich überreichen zu können.


----------



## hucki (14 Februar 2016)

Soooo ....


... der Pokal ist wieder bei seinem Meister. 


War ein schönes Wochenende in Hamburg. Und es war mir ein großes Vergnügen, Harald und seine Frau mal persönlich kennen zu lernen.
Ich hoffe, die beiden haben den "heißen" Abend auf der sündigen Meile und den eiskalten Morgen auf dem Fischmarkt genauso genossen wie wir.

Haralds Frau hat ettliche Fotos geschossen. Wenn diese durch die (Dicke-Bäuche-und-wenig-Haare-) Zensur sind, wird vielleicht auch das ein oder andere hier zu sehen sein.



Danke Harald für den sehr guten Vorschlag.
Das können wir gerne mal so oder in ähnlicher Form wiederholen. (Muss man ja nicht am Pokal fest machen.)


----------



## Tommi (14 Februar 2016)

das hört sich alles sehr gut an...
Harald's Frau haben wir bis jetzt (auf dem NRW-Stammtisch)
immer knapp verpasst.

und hucki & Co auch 

Vielleicht klappt's 2016... 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## hucki (14 Februar 2016)

Tommi schrieb:


> und hucki & Co auch


Immerhin hat er's schon mal nach Ostrach geschafft.


----------



## PN/DP (14 Februar 2016)

Ja, das Wochenende hat uns auch viel Spaß gemacht. Vor allem den netten hucki kennenlernen 

Harald


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Februar 2016)

Wer von euch beiden ist jetzt hucki und ihr seit wirklich nicht verwandt?


----------



## hucki (14 Februar 2016)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wer von euch beiden ist jetzt hucki


Der, der nicht Harald ist ...


----------

